# Indonesian: Tiupkanlah



## panview

Hello, everyone.
I wonder what the following means in English?
"Tiupkanlah aku angin jauh " ,
 what 'Tiupkanlah'means in English?

It means "wind,blow me far away"?


----------



## indoboy

Dear @panview:

Allow me to answer  your query:

tiupkanlah means 'blow' in English. So 'tiupkanlah aku angin jauh' means 'blow me the far wind'.


----------



## panview

indoboy said:


> 'tiupkanlah aku angin jauh' means 'blow me the far wind'.


Which is more correct? 'tiupkanlah aku angin jauh' means 'blow me the far wind' or "wind,blow me far'? .Again,this is from the lyrics:Lugahon au da parau Ullushon au da alogo.
so here "lugahon" means ‘take me’? "ullushon" means"blow me"?


----------



## EsauI

blow the faraway wind to me


----------



## panview

EsauI said:


> blow the faraway wind to me


Thank you. But here "lugahon" means ‘take me’? "ullushon" means"blow me"?


----------



## EsauI

panview said:


> Thank you. But here "lugahon" means ‘take me’? "ullushon" means"blow me"?


 
Lugahon means row
Ullushon means exhale

This is the link for the right translation sing sing so from batak language to Indonesian
A Sing Sing So – paminto.com

And this is the batak dictionary to indonesian for your reference
Kamus Bahasa Batak Online Terlengkap

Then you can use google translate indonesian-english for the rest. 

Note: 
Tiur ma tongtong langkani baoadi (Terang dan selamat langkahku)
Means my steps are shining and save
Sorry for the error, I picked the wrong site back then


----------

